# Seiko Watch From $1.00 Ebay Powerseller??



## CollinJones (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi All,

This is my first post here.

Just want to find out have anyone bought any seiko watches from ebayer. Heard there are a some real gems there.

Link removed ......Jase ( please read forum guidelines) 

Please advise? Many thanks.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I have bought a few new Seiko's on e-bay, never had a problem. I got them there because I am in the US. They were not less expensive than Roy's, just closer.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im pretty sure 'Collin' is affiliated to the ebay seller he reccomended


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Was it a nice watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im pretty sure 'Collin' is affiliated to the ebay seller he reccomended


No, you don`t say


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Im pretty sure 'Collin' is affiliated to the ebay seller he reccomended
> ...













































NOT a HUNTINGDON Freak then


----------



## CollinJones (Oct 6, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Hi, just want to make sure I got the real stuff... Show website for reference link only. Anyway, they are a powerseller and no need me to advertise for them. Haha.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm a Powerseller too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> NOT a HUNTINGDON Freak then


Good grief no!!









Im a Bramptonion , I only go into Huntingdon on my way to somewhere else


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That wasn't you i saw lying on the road outside The Territorial the other night then Jase?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You were in the area ???

You diddnt pop in??!!?










no, wasnt me this time


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I'm a Powerseller too.


That sounds really butch 







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

QUE Picture of those shorts please, just to make this topic really BUTCH


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Your wish is my command Phil







.

I may wear them another year and then put them on the Bay







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You were in the area ???
> 
> You diddnt pop in??!!?


T'was late mate, way past yours and Aly's bed time











> no, wasnt me this time










for a change!

Haven't been in the Territorial for years, has it still got a bad reputation?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It will allways be the 'Terry to most people, 

But, it did have a big refit last year and , you wont believe this, there is a kind of 'internet cafe' area with tables and plug points where you can get a latte









The rest of the pub is wood floor and chrome and trendy blue lights, you can still score smack there I expect and the local drongos still treat it like the Terry of old......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it always amazes me that people try to change a pubs image believing the clientell will change with it!

Lattes FFS!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

eBay, IMHO, is like a heavily mined diamond field. You have to pick your way very carefully to find the gems.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got to be honest, the only problem i've had was buying a russian watch on an ebay shop.


----------

